# Loma



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

What little is left of Loma will soon be gone, a final meal for the old and decaying Bitter Man. Having long forgotten hope, he yields to loss and absorption in the sick and futile wish for eventual numbness. Loma knows only the slow gradual draining that makes up his days, and the searing thirsty brittleness that comes with every night.


















2009 Haunt Props:
The Bitter Man
--> Reimbittereded!
Djinni Tull
Pappy
Loma


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello Rah - I like your style. It's very original. Love the pics - keep them coming


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is nice. Good color blend on him.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

where do people keep finding pic's of my ex!!!!!! that would keep me from stealing pumpkins for sure well done !!!!! great paint job


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

VERY nice prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Loma has a great face.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

poor Loma, sniff....snifff... I'll miss her.
Looks great, btw.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Very nice..


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really like the decaying look you've achieved


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the expression on Loma's face.


----------

